# Looking for advice about getting a new young cat or kitten



## Fiona122 (Jan 12, 2018)

I am looking for some advice for a situation that is quite new to me. Nine months ago we adopted two kittens about 2-3 months old. They were a brother/sister bonded pair and completely in love with each other, played together, slept together and everything. Sadly a month (about 6-7 months old) after we let them out, the little boy kitten got run over. I don't know how, since he was neutered and we live in the country with a big forest between us and the nearest road. 

Anyway, the result is one heartbroken, lonely little girl cat (and humans). She seems better now two months later but she definitely seems lonely without a cat-friend. We have been talking about getting another cat to keep her company but are unsure about what age and type of cat to get. She is a lovely cuddly thing but pretty feisty and after everything my heart couldn't stand adopting another kitty only to have to return it. Does anyone have a similar experience or advice. I would prefer another girl cat as I heard they don't wander as far and I feel it would be safer close to the house and grounds.

Sorry its a bit long!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

You will need to introduce them slowly. 
I would go for a Boy kitten and one that is not bossy. There is always a bossy one in the litter.
You will need to keep kitten in a large cage that you can get from pets at home. Then you can let the resident cat see the kitten but cannot touch. They can see each other for a short time per Day until you think that you can open the door and let them smell each other. Never leave them on their own together. Each day after if all is going well give them time together. Let them sleep and eat in different rooms. Slow introductions usually work. This is what i have done in the past.
Also if you do get another kitten i would suggest not to let her/him out until they are at least a year old. They are far too foolish at 6 months and even though you live in a rural area cars drive fast on country roads.
The photo shows Harley who was about 2 year old with Chloe the kitten.


Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Fiona122 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks for the advice Jill, to be honest, I was really nervous letting them out but the vet and the shelter where we got them recommended 6 months as a good age to let them out. I will certainly be much more conservative next time. I think its too late to keep my girlcat inside. I tried after her brother died but after two weeks she was screeching and clawing at the walls, totally miserable being kept inside. Thank you so much for your guide to cat introductions, she is a friendly wee thing so hopefully, she will be happy. She seems so lonely right now, keeps trying to buddy up with the neighbour's dog who just has no time for her. Below is a picture of our silly girl (tortie) and them together when they were little. Wish us luck and thanks!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Aw Bless such lovely photos. Keep us updated and yes I do wish you luck.
You could try and limit the time your girl goes in and out. You could get her to go out after peak times and then in before dusk. That just might help.
By looking at the photos i am sure she would like another little brother x


----------



## Fiona122 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi thanks she is a lovely girl and she does need some company. We never let her out at night or during the morning commute time hopefully, that will keep her a little safer. Will keep you updated


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Such beautiful cats! And they both have lovely thick plush tails.  I am so sorry to hear of the tragic loss of your little boy kitten. Such a terrible shame. 

I wondered if you had considered fencing in your garden with cat proof fencing. Particularly if you are thinking of getting another cat to keep your girl company. 

Although I live in a quiet safe area, I have cat proofed my garden to keep my two female cats in. I feel much happier knowing they are safe. I adopted them from Rescue at the age of 4 mths old, kept them indoors until a year old and then let them out into the garden. They are called in every evening at dusk and then shut indoors. They adore being out in the garden, especially in the summer, and don't seem to mind not being allowed out to roam. They do have plenty to do in the garden, trees to climb, squirrels to chase, birds to watch.


----------



## Fiona122 (Jan 12, 2018)

I did consider that but where we live is a big old country estate. The grounds and surrounding forest are huge but we don't own them so we can erect any fences or anything (I already asked when we first got them). I am pretty worried about getting another cat, the girlcat is terrified of all vehicles (you cant even hold her in the house if she sees a car come along the drive) but another kitty might not be so car shy. The little boy cat was not cautious at all, in fact the day he got run over we were discussing keeping him in because we had seen him sitting in the drive staring our neighbour's car reversing. I am definitely getting a tracking collar for the girlcat with a perimeter alarm in the forest near the road, that way I can go and scoop her if she goes close.

They do have lovely tails and love showing them off  Both moggies but beautiful fur, can't believe someone abandoned them.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your poor boy. What a lovely pair. I know you say you can't erect fencing but what about a pen? That would be removable if necessary. That way cats get the best of both worlds and you have peace of mind. We have a cat proof garden though one of mine, who doesn't like being confined has managed to find her way out. However it keeps the other one confined who isn't road savvy. We also have a pen attached to our house which was built for previous cats but still is useful when we don't want them to go out (like when our neighbour's cat is about). There is a thread on here about cat proofing and building pens if you need ideas.


----------

